# shanks



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

A friend is having a clear out of his property and just dropped of a few shanks he didn't want.

A few varieties to go at mostly a hazel a hawthorn and some silver birch .

these several natural thumb sticks and a few silver birch thumb stick toppers.

there about a year old so just a case of straightening them .The birch thumb sticks should prove popular when mounted on a shank with a buffalo horn collar


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

You have a good friend.

Rodney


----------

